

A simple chat server in Node.js - dhotson
http://dhotson.tumblr.com/post/271733389/a-simple-chat-server-in-node-js

======
bham

        Array.prototype.each
    

This is not needed. There's .forEach already.

~~~
dhotson
Oh right.. thanks!

For some reason, I had it stuck in my mind that forEach() passed the index
rather than the element.

------
JimBastard
Doesn't node come with a built in chat server demo?

<http://github.com/ry/node_chat>

~~~
jazzychad
Yes, but that is designed for a browser/web/comet chat demo.

This chat demo is just a bare-bones tcp socket netcat/telnet chat server.
Simple. Elegant. Effective.

~~~
bham
There's also an ircd

<https://gist.github.com/a3d0bbbff196af633995>

------
zackattack
Very cool. One question:

Can you please explain this line?

    
    
      55       if (c != client)

~~~
jazzychad
For some context:

    
    
      54     clients.each(function(c) {
      55       if (c != client)
      56         c.connection.send(client.name + ": " + data);
      57     });
    

Line 55 is just there as a check to prevent echoing back the message to the
client that sent it (as presumably the message they type will already be on
their screen/terminal, if they are connected with netcat as the author
suggests).

~~~
dhotson
This is correct. :-)

